# Canon Camera Club?



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I see there is a Nikon club here, well is there a Canon club? 

I need to join! After much research and deliberation...I decided on the Canon EOS 5d  It will be here tomorrow! wooo hippee hoo! I got a really nice lens for it too, does anyone here have this camera?

Kara


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

I have two Canon 20ds and a Canon 10d. These are great cameras!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh YAY!  We are on our way to a club! hehe.

Those cameras you have ARE nice! I've been perusing camera sites, etc. and they take amazing pictures. I'm really looking forward to it, I've had a crap one for so long and my DH is getting me the camera for our wedding anniversary next week 

I think 9 years of love and devotion to him and his 4 kids, well..he's just amazing for getting me such an awesome gratitude gift  

Better than jewelry!!!!!

Kara


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

We're in the club! We have a Canon 40d.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

I have the Cannon 40d and I do love it, though I need to get a better lens, but even the cheap lens does a pretty good job. I love that my camera has a large viewing screen since my eye sight is getting poorer
I looked at getting the 5d, so you'll have to keep us posted as to how you like it :biggrin1:
Oh and thanks for starting to Cannon Clubeace:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Kara, thats a great camera! What lens did you get with it?

Ryan


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Yeaaa Canon Club. I have a PowerShot S5 that I use daily. Also have the Canon Rebel XT that I love. Now if Cicero didn't make me laugh and shake so much I could get some good pics -- or if he would only learn not to move.:biggrin1:


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

I have the Canon Rebel xt, but would like to upgrade to a more professional camera and lenses. I was going to get a new one for Christmas last year, but got a new pup instead 

Looking forward to lots of pictures of Gucci!!!!!


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Congrats on your new camera Kara! With that fancy thing,you know we'll expect some great photos!:becky:hoto::brushteeth:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Woo! I hope I end up with some great pictures 

Ryan, the lens I got is the EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM ...its a good starter lens. Maybe I'll ask for another one around Christmas.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/397662-USA/Canon_0344B002_24_105mm_f_4L_IS_USM.html

I'm getting excited...the Canon club members here have posted some AWESOME pictures on the forum 

Hey guys..maybe we should challenge the Nikon club to a 'shoot off'? lol But let me get proficient first, k? eace:

Kara


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Thumperlove said:


> Hey guys..maybe we should challenge the Nikon club to a 'shoot off'? lol But let me get proficient first, k? eace:
> 
> Kara


:thumb::dance: I'm gameeace:


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Wahoooo Kara :whoo: I cant wait to see some new pictures of Gucci.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Exellent camera/lens combo Kara! hopefully your a quick study though! 

Honestly, took me a few weeks to get proficient in using the camera in manual mode. Still so many things i have no idea what they are even for on my camera.. lol

Ryan


----------



## Shada (Feb 4, 2007)

I have a Canon AE1 I bought in 1986. I love this camera! It takes wonderful pictures! Still just as nice as when it was new.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I have the Canon 40 D and I need HELP!!! I can't get off of the auto mode or sport mode......I've not been real happy with my pictures and I wondered if it has some focusing issues as many are pretty soft. I did a search and see that some of the 40 D's have had focusing issues. Now I'm trying to get someone to talk to me at the store I bought it at in Chicago...bad mistake. I should have purchased it closer to home:frusty:....but, not that there is a club, maybe someone can help me learn how to get off of auto!!!!!!


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello Kara, I've really missed your posts! Glad to see you're doing well!
Can you spoil us with some more Gucci now that you are joining the Canon-team?! 
Because with Canon you can! hahahaha!
You guys all have the more expensive version.... Kara the 5D my gosh! That's a hefty one!
I only have the 400D, but I also have a 75-300mm lense to top it off  It's brilliant for nature pictures....

Judy, the sport one is a good one for action shots.... don't feel ackward about using it....

When I take most of my non-action ones I use the P, it's still rather automatic, but I can adjust +/- the Av.....which lightens or darkens a picture..... I use the rather automatic one, because still a dog is a moving object and you have to "shoot" quickly....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

CacheHavs said:


> :thumb::dance: I'm gameeace:


Me too!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Suuske747 said:


> Me too!


Me too *BUT* my DSLR is Nikon and my point- shoot Canon :suspicious:*which team?*:suspicious:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

mintchip said:


> Me too *BUT* my DSLR is Nikon and my point- shoot Canon :suspicious:*which team?*:suspicious:


That's easy, both teams. That way you can't lose.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Gerri, I like that idea! :biggrin1:


----------



## siggie (Apr 19, 2008)

Thumperlove said:


> I see there is a Nikon club here, well is there a Canon club?
> 
> I need to join! After much research and deliberation...I decided on the Canon EOS 5d  It will be here tomorrow! wooo hippee hoo! I got a really nice lens for it too, does anyone here have this camera?
> 
> Kara


BOOOOO! *ducks and runs*
Seriously, though... my p&s is a Canon - Don't hurt me! :biggrin1:

Congrats on the camera. I can't wait to see the photos you take!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Oh wow!

I thought this thread died! lol I missed all these posts, darnit!

Thanks, Siggie  I am still *learning* quite a bit. Having a friend, very knowledgeable about slr's has been quite helpful! SOOO has Amazon! Even though books on cameras are a bore, I'm learning quite a bit, it is so much more different than my point and shoot!

Sally, You will have to be on BOTH teams  Seriously! That means twice the pictures, twice the fun!!

Judy, I almost borrowed a 40d for my vacation (I was going to if I didn't get this one for my anniversary) have you checked out any books? Amazon or the library?

http://www.amazon.com/s/qid=1218478...s=canon 40d&rh=i:aps,k:canon 40d,i:stripbooks

They have books and even CD's that show you how to use the features. You may just need to adjust a thing or two? What is happening when you go out of auto or sport mode?

ohhh..and IF life could get ANY sweeter where the camera is concerned..IT DID! My friend (the one that talked me into the Canon, when I was sooo close to getting the Nikon! Lol) HE gave me a copy of Lightroom 2! My gosh! I'm in heaven! I've never even owned photoshop.

So even if my picture is bad, I can *fix* it on the software.

Life is good! 

Kara


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I bought my DH the 7D for his birthday (with the video camera)-well it was kind of a selfish present. Cause now I want to use it for agility shots. I don't even know where to begin with lenses but now I know the even more expensive part starts. If anyone has recommendations- semi affordable. I honestly dont even know how to really use the camera other than auto!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Check with the "good" camera stores in your area---I know here in SF of a couple of places that let you rent the lens first to see if it meets your needs/expectations etc


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Thumperlove said:


> I see there is a Nikon club here, well is there a Canon club?
> 
> I need to join! After much research and deliberation...I decided on the Canon EOS 5d  It will be here tomorrow! wooo hippee hoo! I got a really nice lens for it too, does anyone here have this camera?
> 
> Kara


I've got a 50D and my old 20D as a back-up. I had a ordered my old 10-D (now sold) before they were released. Before that I had an EOS film camera, and my first SLR's were both AE-1's (still have both!) So I've been a Canon shooter for close to 30 years!

Part of me would love the 5D, but as much as I'd like the full-sized sensor, the camera is just too big for me.

Edited to say: Oops! Didn't notice this thread was old. Amanda, a great mid-range zoom is the EFS 15-85 IS lens. I believe it's a 3.5-5.6 lens. Tack sharp from corner to corner and very fast focusing. If you want more reach, the 70-200 2.8 IS "L" lens is considered one of the best lenses Canon makes, but it's pricey. Takes fantastic pictures though.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Karen- thanks. The later one was recommended to me but eek to the $1200 price tag. Have you used something similar in a non Canon brand and how does it compare?


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Nikon Rules! lol

:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ama0722 said:


> Karen- thanks. The later one was recommended to me but eek to the $1200 price tag. Have you used something similar in a non Canon brand and how does it compare?


I also have the 70-300 EF 4.0-5.6 lens. This one is also image stabilized, but it is a consumer grade lens. Still, it's a very nice lens, much less expensive *less than $600) than the 70-200 and much lighter weight too. I often use it as my "travel telephoto". It might be just a bit soft in the corners, but that won't matter when you're focusing on a dog in the middle. There are a boat load of reviews on B&H:

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Canon+70-300+IS&N=0&InitialSearch=yes

It's not as fast as lens as the 2.8, of course, but now that the newer bodies do so much better at higher ISO's that and image stabilization counteract that pretty well.

I've attached two photos taken in late afternoon during a snowstorm in Germany last week. The orange bird was in even deeper shade, as it was tucked in under Rhododendron branches. The lens was racked out to 300mm, hand held, taken through window glass at an ISO of 800. Not bad.

Sigma, Tamron and Tokina also all have lenses with Canon mounts, and some are very good. (my ultra-wide telephoto is the Tokina 2.8 11-17, and this ranks among the very best wide angles at any price... also available in Nikon mount:biggrin1 But you have to be careful, do your homework and read lots of reviews before buying lenses. Some are great, some not so much, no matter which brand. 

One Canon lens I would avoid is the 28-135 IS. This is an older design, one of the first IS lenses, but is still in production. I find it a bit loose and sloppy, and the images are just a bit soft to my eye, especially at the ends of the zoom range. It could just be my specific lens, as I've read good reviews by some people, but I replaced it with the 15-85 EFS and have been MUCH happier with the newer lens.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

krandall said:


> I also have the 70-300 EF 4.0-5.6 lens. This one is also image stabilized, but it is a consumer grade lens. Still, it's a very nice lens, much less expensive *less than $600) than the 70-200 and much lighter weight too. I often use it as my "travel telephoto". It might be just a bit soft in the corners, but that won't matter when you're focusing on a dog in the middle. There are a boat load of reviews on B&H:
> 
> http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/search?Ntt=Canon+70-300+IS&N=0&InitialSearch=yes
> 
> ...


Great shots  I can't believe that was looking out a window it is great. Nature photos are the best!
I love B&H they are great to work with.


----------



## Mom2Izzo (Jul 1, 2009)

Thumperlove said:


> Woo! I hope I end up with some great pictures
> 
> Ryan, the lens* I got is the EF 24-105mm f/4 L IS USM* ...its a good starter lens. Maybe I'll ask for another one around Christmas.
> 
> ...


Have fun with your new camera. I am in the Canon Club! I have a Rebel XT but like others, I would like to upgrade eventually. I thought the kit lens was a piece o junk so I got the 28-135 IS lens and I LOVE IT!!!! I am really wanting the 50 mm 1.4 portrait lens too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Have fun with your new camera. I am in the Canon Club! I have a Rebel XT but like others, I would like to upgrade eventually. I thought the kit lens was a piece o junk so I got the 28-135 IS lens and I LOVE IT!!!! I am really wanting the 50 mm 1.4 portrait lens too.


I have the 1.4 50mm, and it is a very nice, very fast, very small lens. I do like it, but it's not as useful as I thought it was going to be with my 50D (APSC sized sensor) I bought it second hand, though, so I didn't waste a lot of money on the purchase.

So you have the 28-135 and are happy with yours? You don't find the zoom a little loose? I wish I were happier with the build and image quality of mine, because it has a very useful range. I haven't used mine since I bought the 15-85.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

"*I'm getting excited...the Canon club members here have posted some AWESOME pictures on the forum

Hey guys..maybe we should challenge the Nikon club to a 'shoot off'? lol But let me get proficient first, k?

Kara*"
Here is one for both Team Nikon and Team Canon eace:


----------



## alicelc (Feb 6, 2010)

Mom2Izzo said:


> Have fun with your new camera. I am in the Canon Club! I have a Rebel XT but like others, I would like to upgrade eventually. I thought the kit lens was a piece o junk so I got the 28-135 IS lens and I LOVE IT!!!! I am really wanting the 50 mm 1.4 portrait lens too.


I have the 50mm f1.4 and I think it's great. It feels sturdier than the f1.8.
I haven't taken many portrait pictures because no one from my family wants their pictures taken ..blah:frusty:

I am a beginner photographer and may be biased because I have only owned one DSLR and it's a Canon. With it's video recording capabilities, I was sold. And now with a puppy coming in May, I think I would have to upgrade from an 8GB to a 16GB CF card...

Let the "shoot off" begin.

Left: with 50mm f1.4
Right: with 28mm f1.8


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

Well, I just got the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 ex lens yesterday because I love the dreamy looking photos you can create with this lens. Here are a couple I took yesterday. (this is for team Nikon- taken with a D60) I may have not resized these correctly as the files were really large to begin with and I wasn't sure what to resize them at.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, my goodness, you guys! All these photos are incredible! Wow...


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

hartman studio said:


> Well, I just got the Sigma 50mm f/1.4 ex lens yesterday because I love the dreamy looking photos you can create with this lens. Here are a couple I took yesterday. (this is for team Nikon- taken with a D60) I may have not resized these correctly as the files were really large to begin with and I wasn't sure what to resize them at.


Beautiful photos
Another Sigma 50mm for team Nikon


----------



## earfax (Mar 24, 2008)

Hi I also have a cannon.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

*Team Canon*

And while I post these photos because sharing photos is good fun, I have to say that "competition" between Canon and Nikon cameras is silly... Both are top companies that produce some of the best cameras and optics in the world. ANY good photographer can take excellent photos with either brand.

The Koi was taken on my old 10D, so that started out as a "lowly" 6mp file. The others were taken two weeks ago in Germany on my 50D. All were shot with available light. The Koi is at ISO 400 (because the 10D didn't hold together well at higher ISO's but neither did the early Nikon DSLR's), the ones off the 50D range from ISO 1600 to 3200!!! (the modern church one is the one shot at 3200, and you can't really tell on a file this small, but the noise level is extremely low. On the jellyfish photo at ISO 1600, you can see how low the noise level is... if anything will show up noise, it's a flat blue plane.:biggrin1:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes Karen it is all in the spirit of great fun 
Beautiful photos!


----------

